# Scared of your future wedding day?



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

are you afraid of the big day?


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not gonna marry ever. Screw that ****.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Never getting married so no need to worry.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Since it's happened guess not and it wasn't a big day at all. It took all of 1 week to plan and 30mins to complete.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I used to worry about all those people who would see me with my shirt off, but now that it seems almost impossible that I'll ever get a wife, I don't worry about it. Instead I worry that I'll never even get a girl who would marry me.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Terrified! Small wedding ftw.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

not getting married


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't see myself getting married, don't think I ever will.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I am. I may or may not get married after I graduate high school in May. My boyfriend is a Marine and to live with him requires marriage in the military. He's what keeps me going . What I'm afraid of is my family judging me for marrying a guy who is half white/ half Korean. My parents want me to be with someone who is white all because they don't want to be seen with a mixed grandchild.. Or just to be known as the parents of the daughter with a Korean.. 

As racist as this may seem, my parents told me as I grew up to never date a Mexican or a black man. I suppose dating an Asian was me being rebellious and snuck around their rules? I've always been attracted to Asians . 

Anyways, I'm worried about standing in front of a group of people, having that first dance. And just talking to too many people on that day. Seems overwhelming.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I have enough things on my mind as it is. My would-be wedding day? Not even a passing thought.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Way too soon for me to worry about those things.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

No, because there wont be one.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I have bigger problems


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Marriage is something that's not going to happen for me but if I were to, I'd imagine it being very stressful...I'd probably choose to elope.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Not getting married.
They Simping over there...We pimping over here!


lol jk but no. I hope i stay smart enough to not get married or have kids.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I'm not really that worried because I want a very small, intimate, outdoor wedding. No more than 30-40 people at the _MOST._ And since the people that I do invite will be close friends/family I think I'll be fine with them.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't imagine being someone's wife, much less doing a big shebang or even quick county office signature. The document would symbolize so much to me, especially my fears regarding trust, freedom and expectations. It would be like standing over a big red button and not being sure if pushing it would initiate worldwide peace or set off a worldwide nuke, though at the same time, I can't say there's zero possibility that I'd ever consider the idea.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm happy I didn't go to any since (I think 2005)!!! ,, not sure,,,,who knows may be my SAD will go down!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

what


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

ew, marriage O:


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't want to get married. Marriage and weddings have never appealed to me.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I don't want to get married. Marriage and weddings have never appealed to me.


ditto


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to be married, but I don't want a wedding.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

If I ever find a boyfriend that i love i will start worrying about that. Until then i wont, cause i doubt i'll ever have one


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kind of - less now than when I was younger. I think it would be more confidence in myself....and just plain AGE. I am too old to worry about that zone in my life.

By the time I get to that point, I would be interested in meeting families!

Jon29UK, we are probably getting to the age where it eventually won't matter.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i ain't scared because there isn't gonna be some big crazy wedding. anyone (family members) who doesn't agree with that can kiss my shiny metal ***. lol


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I don't have much interest in marriage but if it ever happens, I'll just do some registry thing or something. Not gonna blow a crap load of money on something that probably wouldn't last anyways.


----------



## druhill4eva (Jan 15, 2012)

Most of these comments are saying never getting married..

there someone for everyone out there


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

When I was engaged and planning a wedding, wow, so many aspects to be scared of, but in the greater sense I think I will be ok whenever it happens.


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

i dont think i want to get married either...but it does seem a little nerve wracking for me


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Of course I don't want all those eyes on me! I really would love to get married to someone I love, though...


----------



## losinitlol (Jan 22, 2012)

Excited. Not sure if I'll find 'the one' though...so...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Eh, I'd rather splurge the money on the honeymoon in Italy


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

marriage eh, whats that? ewwwwwww


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

If I had found that special lady & we were getting married, I think so many things would be going right in my life some nervousness for a wedding wouldn't even matter (in perspective) - though what any nervousness might be stemming from would likely be guests (esp since there'd likely be many more people than people I'm actually that close to).


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Marriage is overrated.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Me....married...:help


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I was nervous about the details of the wedding. I was a lot less nervous about the people looking at me than I thought I would be. We had around 85 guests. Everyone at the wedding was there for us, which was very touching. I felt a lot of support and love in the room. 

I want my next wedding to be a small intimate affair. I was originally thinking on a cliff overlooking Big Sur but now I think I want a winter wedding at night in the freezing cold by a lake. The ceremony will be short and sweet. Then go inside for spiked hot cocoa.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Let me add that if I would have been on Cymbalta during my first wedding it would have made my life so much better. I had a panic attack the night before over the logistics. I was such a basket case and got like no sleep. I will never put myself through that again.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Marriage? Caring about who comes? No, as long as the girl I love turns up I'm not bothered if nobody else deigns to come along.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No because I am never ever getting married.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm never getting married. The ceremony and reception sounds like a nightmare and it will probably end in divorce anyway.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

If I ever get that far along in a relationship I will have conquered my SA anyway.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

My boyfriend apparently doesn't want to get married. So I dunno where that leaves me xDDD


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

We had a civil ceremony with a hired witness, then about nine months later had a small ceremony with 12 people.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am now more scared of not having a future wedding date than having one. I am sure the day will be fine. As with anything in life once you commit it isn't so bad.


----------

